# All Wood Hedge



## Tclem (Jan 2, 2014)

Forgot to post this last call I made

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 2, 2014)

That is a beauty Tony.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you Ray


----------



## Tclem (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you. We couldn't do our dirty Santa due to so many people on vacation and offshore so we are doing it tomorrow night and this is my gift.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 3, 2014)

I like the combination of burnt and natural. Nice work!


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 3, 2014)

I like the combination of burnt and natural. Nice work!


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you Brent. Still working on the sound on the all wood. Keep getting a little bit of the reed flapping as compared to the smooth sound of the tubed call.


----------



## myingling (Jan 3, 2014)

flame job looks good ,,on this cold winter day LOL


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 3, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Thank you Brent. Still working on the sound on the all wood. Keep getting a little bit of the reed flapping as compared to the smooth sound of the tubed call.


 
Let me see a picture of your reed setup, maybe I can help.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> Let me see a picture of your reed setup, maybe I can help.


Ah man you know what we have been through this already I was in the deer stand when you told me what to do with the reed. I'll check it when I get home. The last one my reed was to far down or up. Can't remember but thanks


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 3, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Ah man you know what we have been through this already I was in the deer stand when you told me what to do with the reed. I'll check it when I get home. The last one my reed was to far down or up. Can't remember but thanks


 
I had forgot that was you, over on THO. Let me know if I can help.

Brent


----------

